# How long til you passed baby?



## sgnorton123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Never thought I'd be posting in this forum.  After having two children with healthy pregnancies i didn't expect my 3rd to end in miscarriage. It's not a confirmed miscarriage yet. But I'm pretty positive. I'm supposed to be 12 weeks as of today, although I felt like everything stopped growing at 9 weeks. Today I finally bought a fetal doppler, one that works at 10+ weeks, to try and hopefully prove what I already believed was going on really wasn't. We could find no heartbeat and we tried for a long time.. I haven't been to a dr yet. I want to pass the baby naturally, but I have had absolutely no spotting, bleeding or cramping. Is this common to retain the baby for weeks after it's passed? I don't know much about it. Will probably go in this week or next to get checked out. I'm tired of the suspense, hoping I'm wrong, but knowing I'm probably right. Hugs to all you other mommas who have been through this. I'm really bummed. I was excited for another baby  Most of all though I just want confirmation what is going on and for baby to pass so I can get on with my life.


----------



## MDgal (Jun 25, 2014)

I had just a tiny bit of spotting at 12 weeks at which time an ultrasound verified what I thought I already knew. My baby had died at 7 weeks. I waited another three full months until I labored and birthed the placenta. The spotting at 12 weeks was only once and it took another several weeks for a light flow to start. The heavy flow didn't start until about two weeks before the labor. The actual labor lasted three hours and I felt amazing afterwards. Another seven days of regular flow followed. It was a tryng time for me. I was left on my own by my care providers and didn't know what was going on. I wouldn't have chosen it if I knew what was ahead, but after having gone through it, I wouldn't have done it any differently. That was the end of October. By December, I was pregnant again. I wish you a peaceful journey, whatever is ahead for you.

Eta: the total number of weeks between the est. fetal death and the passage of the placenta was 19 weeks.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

The MW couldn't find my dd heart beat at 14 weeks. The OB hit it first try. I was a mess.
Her placenta was facing my belly. The ob had a better machine. The mw found it for the first timeat almost 18weeks. The MW told me at 14 weeks it was probably another mc. Get an us. I drove myself nuts but I did find a study that said many hb aren't found with handheld dopplers for a while. Breathe.


----------



## sgnorton123 (Sep 27, 2013)

mdgal, that's awful! that's an insanely long time to wait...how did you ever have the patience? i applaud you. you're an amazing woman and congrats on the rainbow baby? you didn't mention when that all happened...

shiloh, thank you and i was holding out on the dr appt due to insurance issues... however, i attempted the fetal doppler again today just to check again, hoping just maybe i could find a heartbeat and was super happy to actually find one this time! 160 bpm so healthy as can be, was just still tucked behind pubic bone. I'm kinda embarassed now that i freaked out so much but i've had two kids before...to me it just didn't seem normal. i have absolutely no belly. i feel no fundus whatsoever and i had been feeling stretching already from 7-9 weeks so when it felt like it stopped at 9 weeks i kinda panicked because it never came back. anyway, so baby is fine. thank you for the replies girls


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

160!!! Thats not you!
Whoo!!
I do like being right 
It's okay to freak, we all do it.
With my last rainbow I didn't believe in labour hooked up to a baby heart rate monitor where we could hear her hiccup that she would be born alive. I never really told anyone that. Losses alter your brain. I still freak out. Hence why I know any us, blood test won't kill the crazy voices for long.


----------



## MDgal (Jun 25, 2014)

sgnorton123 said:


> mdgal, that's awful! that's an insanely long time to wait...how did you ever have the patience? i applaud you. you're an amazing woman and congrats on the rainbow baby? you didn't mention when that all happened...
> 
> shiloh, thank you and i was holding out on the dr appt due to insurance issues... however, i attempted the fetal doppler again today just to check again, hoping just maybe i could find a heartbeat and was super happy to actually find one this time! 160 bpm so healthy as can be, was just still tucked behind pubic bone. I'm kinda embarassed now that i freaked out so much but i've had two kids before...to me it just didn't seem normal. i have absolutely no belly. i feel no fundus whatsoever and i had been feeling stretching already from 7-9 weeks so when it felt like it stopped at 9 weeks i kinda panicked because it never came back. anyway, so baby is fine. thank you for the replies girls


Oh! What great news! As for me, I am just starting the 12th week. And I was no amazing woman last summer/fall. I was a wreck. Still recovering, but more from the abandonment of care.


----------

